# Red Devil



## Fueled (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey guys *** recently purchased a 5 in female red devil but is not aggressive at all i have a 2 inch jag in with her and they are doing perfectly fine is this normal for a female or are the males just that much more aggressive?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Depends on the fish. Females typically are not as aggressive as males, but still aggressive to a degree. Keep in mind the fish is only a 5" baby. It'll grow into it's attitude and personality. If you have it with a jag, I hope you have a really big tank.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm curious at only 5" how you know it's a female?

Incidently I was never able to keep a jag and RD together until I built my big tank... I had tried numerous times...


----------



## Fueled (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes i definitly do have a large enough tank and 5 inches is when little hump starts to develop


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

How big is the tank?

Nuchal hump - or lack thereof - is not an accurate indicator of sex. Especially not at such a small size. And there is no size that it starts to form, so you can't say that at "5" is when the hump starts to form". Not so much. Not all males will develop them, not all females have no hump at all, and those that DO develop them vary greatly in the size of the hump. Things like genetics, tankmates, food, water quality, etc all factor in to whether the fish develops a hump or not - not being 5" in size.


----------



## Fueled (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you for clearing that up for me


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

What size tank?

We're just attempting to help.  You've probably got a combined 50 years experience between the two people responding...

I tried keeping a jag and midas in a 55,75,185 and 240. I did not succeed in any of them. They are two of my favorite common cichlids and it wasn't until much later in life was I able to keep them together in a 14' tank.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

TheFishGuy said:


> You've probably got a combined 50 years experience between the two people responding...


 :lol: True...but that means one of us has to be "old" - not it!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

That hurts... 

OK, it's me, I'm old...


----------



## Fueled (Sep 27, 2011)

haha well glad to have 50 years of experience on my side if we added us three up we would be 56 haha but i have a 75 gal tank right now i thought it would be big enough but now im starting to think that it wont be, *** had had many cichlids in my years of keeping fish but never these two *** been told only to keep one i like both equally just as much which one should i keep and which one should i donate i want opinions from past experiences


----------



## arronbond (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey...Really informative thread.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

The 75gal is big enough for the devil - alone, but isn't big enough for the jag alone. Way too small to even consider trying both together


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

Posted: Thu May 06, 2010 1:53 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you already have the 55 and you want a female RD, go for it. They are too much fun! I have no experience with the Jag

I have had RED DEVILS (A.labiatus) for 45 years and MIDAS (A.citrenellum) for about 35 years. I have maintained and bred them in 20,40L, 55,75,90,180, and 300 gal tanks.

I will tell this story again! I got my first RD while on vacation in 1965 about 90 miles from home. Upon arriving home I only had one empty 20H with an awful purple plastic flower arrangement in it of my wifes. (The room had 20 20H Tanks that my wife insisted on decorating - UGH!!) The 5" RD (Fireball) adapted rapidly and I added a flowerpot. Approx one week later I took the flower out and Fireball immediately sank to the bottom and laid there for ten days without eating. My wife kept after me to put the flower back which I reluctently did. Fireball immediately started swimming and eating. I moved her to a 180 and the same thing happened. Again into a 300 with the same results. Like most females, she knew better tha me as to what she wanted.

Fireball lived in her 20H with her awful purple flower for approx 8 years. She was only 8" and in a 20H, but I am sure she was satisfied with her life. I've kept fish for approx 60 years and she was the one I have missed of them all.

I prefer 75/90 tanks for my RD/Midas, but I wouldn't hesitate keeping them in 40L/55

Two years ago I came down with canceer andwe moved into a smaller home and I only kept one 90 gal aquarium with a female white A.Labiatus and her last spawn. My wife insisted that we kept all of them and again she has proven to know more than the "EXPERTS" and ME!! There approx 40 White Devils in the 90 gal. Most are NORMAL. I can truthfully admit to never keeping more than a pair of Devils in an aquarium, but I wish I had tried this sooner! It is such a joy to watch them interact!!!

I've kept aquariums for over 60 years and cichlids for over 50 years. My wife and I have been together for 54 years. She is usually right! We have a 50/50 marriage (50% of the time she is right and the other 50% I am wrong!!!!!)

Please excuse my spelling and grammar. My mother and father both died with Alzhiemers and I amfollowing close behind them!!!!!


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *zoyvig*,

Great story/history of your RDs. I also enjoy the 50/50 marriage comment. I have read comments by another RD/Midas enthusiast on another site preaching for keeping them in large heavily stoked community tanks. Seeing their aggression when single or in a small community setting it is hard to imagine an overstocked tank working. But now I have heard of two situations where it has.

I hope you are doing well; good to hear you are keeping up your fight against cancer; well done. I will keep you and your wife in my thoughts.

Thank you for sharing your experience.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## BigJag (Sep 26, 2011)

Fueled said:


> haha well glad to have 50 years of experience on my side if we added us three up we would be 56 haha but i have a 75 gal tank right now i thought it would be big enough but now im starting to think that it wont be, I've had had many cichlids in my years of keeping fish but never these two I've been told only to keep one i like both equally just as much which one should i keep and which one should i donate i want opinions from past experiences


 I don't have any experience with the RD, but I own 2 Jags that I have in a 150 gallon tank. I absolutely would recomend these fish to anyone with enough tank space to hold them. A 75- 90 gallon aquarium would be sufficient to hold 1 Jag. They just have an awesome personality and a VERY BIG attitude. Hope this helps in your decision making.


----------



## Fueled (Sep 27, 2011)

@Zoyvig really inspiring story you truly seem like an amazing person thanks for all the info i think im going to keep the rd and donate the jag i love the jag great personality already but my rd just has something that wants me to keep holding on to maybe one day i can get a 100 gal to keep a jag i would love to have both


----------



## BigJag (Sep 26, 2011)

Fueled said:


> @Zoyvig really inspiring story you truly seem like an amazing person thanks for all the info i think im going to keep the rd and donate the jag i love the jag great personality already but my rd just has something that wants me to keep holding on to maybe one day i can get a 100 gal to keep a jag i would love to have both


 Im glad you made a decision. Hopefully one day you can get yourself a Jag. You have to make the decision that best suits you, and i'm glad you looked into it before making a decision. Many people jump into things without knowing enough about what they're getting into and it causes fish that aren't taken care of properly. Have fun enjoying your new fish.


----------



## Fueled (Sep 27, 2011)

thank you for all the responses *** been involved with cichlids for 6 years first time owning an rd and i love it very responsive fish even when i walk in the room it follows me everywhere !


----------

